
Chairman Xi Remakes the PLA: Assessing Chinese Military Reforms - killjoywashere
https://ndupress.ndu.edu/Publications/Books/Chairman-Xi-Remakes-the-PLA/
======
fallingfrog
China is probably going to have a military to rival the USA within a couple
decades; certainly their industrial base dwarfs ours already. I worry about
how we will respond to that fact, the idea that America is number one and
cannot ever be contested is very deep in our culture. We would probably not
accept the fact that we actually do have to compromise with China at this
point. On the positive side though, I don’t see China waging wars of conquest
anytime soon as they see themselves as the Middle Kingdom and the most
important part of the world already.

~~~
aussiegreenie
China will ___NEVER_ __have a military that can challenge America. It is
unlikely that still be a unitary country in 2030. For most of the 20th
Century, China was ruled by Warlords. Xi has guaranteed that the CCP will die
as he has removed any moral authority the CCP had. China will get old before
it gets rich.

TL:DR China will break up due to an aging population.

~~~
fallingfrog
China has 4 times our population and has been a unified country for most of
the last 4000 years; they have a homogeneous population and a long long
history of a Chinese identity, and were the worlds biggest economy and
military power for most of that time. The last two centuries have been an
aberration due to the fact that Europe figured out capitalism and the use of
fossil fuels before the rest of the world. TLDR; china will overtake the us
imminently and this will be a reversion to the historical norm

